

Make a $50K Viral Startup Video for Under $200 - RJaswa
https://medium.com/@getcalpal/how-to-make-a-50k-viral-video-for-200-e8d3b9f967e

======
kutakdogan
Nice points. Can't overstate the value of good lighting - that's they key to
making a simple video look professional. All you need is sunlight (if indoors,
aim for the brightest time of day, but if outdoors avoid noontime because it
creates some awful top-down shadows) and a reflector to bounce the sunlight to
the other side of your filmed subject.

Reflectors are cheap ($20+) but sneaky tip is that a big piece of white
foamcore is almost as good.

------
DanBC
My friend created a tiny wind muff that you can use on DSLRs and some phones.
They come in a range of types and sizes.
[http://www.micromuff.com/](http://www.micromuff.com/). The website has some
comparison videos.

------
RJaswa
Really interested to hear people's feedback.

